# Packaging



## lrpolillo (Jul 5, 2018)

Recently i received a message from another soap maker saying that my bath truffles were packaged the same way as hers and my truffles were similar. She sent this to me and said that i was copying her and i should be more imaginative and “make it my own”. 

First. I had never seen her packaging before the message and she has many different colors in her truffles than i do. 

It bothered me that she made it seem as though i had copied her.   I don’t know why but it did. 

Is it unfair to say that clear boxes are not allowed if one other soapmaker is using them??  

Why cant we all support one another??


----------



## soappingmom (Jul 5, 2018)

Sad lol she seems a little insecure. With soaping we all share and copy each others ideas.I also thought about clear boxes but I am trying to become more environmental friendly.[emoji92]


----------



## lsg (Jul 5, 2018)

How many commercial colored shampoos are packaged in clear plastic bottles ?  Your accuser needs to check out the market more thoroughly.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 5, 2018)

I would say,  Buckle Up Buttercup  you are in for a rude awakening if you think YOU are the ONLY one


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 5, 2018)

Was it somebody here?

Bath truffles in a clear plastic box seems pretty basic to me.


----------



## amd (Jul 5, 2018)

Basic indeed. Then I guess Shari, Carolyn, myself, and all the other soapmakers who use shrink wrapping and sticker labels on their soaps better start playing rock paper scissors to see who wins. Or how about all the soapmakers who use black, pink, purple and white in their BRV soap. 

Unless she can prove you're stalking and copying her, she doesn't have anything to stand on and she's relying on pure intimidation. I wouldn't bother with a reply. I'm very sorry that this happened to you. Is there another factor that may be pushing her buttons - is your price less? Do you have more ratings than she does (if you're on a selling site like Etsy)? You can't do anything about jealousy, but go ahead and give yourself a fist bump for doing your business your way.


----------



## scard (Jul 5, 2018)

Just tell her to Google bath truffles and check out images, they are all similarly packaged. It might put things in perspective for her.


----------



## maya (Jul 5, 2018)

Tell her to suck it up buttercup.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jul 5, 2018)

I would answer something like: “for real, who are you?” Followed by “are you serious you think you came up with that packaging idea?”


----------



## Relle (Jul 6, 2018)

I wouldn't even bother replying, just let it be, if you engage with them they won't stop. They have no idea that you received their email anyway, I bet you won't hear from them again.


----------



## itchyandscratchy (Jul 6, 2018)

Relle said:


> I wouldn't even bother replying, just let it be, if you engage with them they won't stop. They have no idea that you received their email anyway, I bet you won't hear from them again.


There's no such thing as original thought. I've  been telling my kids that for years. If you have a 'brilliant idea' you can gurantee that someone else is thinking the same thing. When it comes to clear plastic packaging.... come on  get real. You do what you do and enjoy your crafting xx


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey, I put my soap in a clear plastic box with a STICKER. NOBODY COPY ME.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 6, 2018)

Well, you can keep your plastic box.  I sell my soaps NAKKED ! so you can't sell soap at all because once you take off any kind of wrapper it is NAKKED !!

Bwahahahahahahaa


----------



## lrpolillo (Jul 7, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Was it somebody here?
> 
> Bath truffles in a clear plastic box seems pretty basic to me.



No it wasnt anyone here. It was actually a well known soapmaker. I was shocked that the person even said something given the success they have. The comment made to me was “it isnt easy being me”. 
It made me change my opinion of the person. 
Which is sad because i really admired the work


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 7, 2018)

Really !?
That is so sad, it really is.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2018)

lrpolillo said:


> No it wasnt anyone here. It was actually a well known soapmaker. I was shocked that the person even said something given the success they have. The comment made to me was “it isnt easy being me”.
> It made me change my opinion of the person.
> Which is sad because i really admired the work


Well it's hard to be anyone, isn't it? I'm sorry you had this happen, and agree she was out of line. Even though I'm feeling nosy and kind of want to know who it is, kudos to you for taking the high road and keeping that to yourself.


----------



## lrpolillo (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you all of the support. I am relieved that i am not alone in my thought process of the whole situation. I just love this community


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 8, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Hey, I put my soap in a clear plastic box with a STICKER. NOBODY COPY ME.


----------



## wardbond (Jul 8, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 31166


How dare you! Put soap in box! Indeed.


----------

